# Highlighting across pages



## josephdevon (Feb 6, 2014)

I've searched the forums and FAQ and can't find a solution to this. Often I'll want to highlight a section only it will be split between the page I'm currently viewing and the next one. I can't find an easy solution to continue highlighting onto the next screen swipe. Currently I just turn the font size way down until the entire passage I want is on the screen.

Help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Kindle do you have, Joseph? On the newer Kindles and on the Kindle Fire HDX, and on my Kindle app on my iPod Touch 5G, you hold the highlighting and drag down to the corner of the page. Continue holding and it should then jump to the next page.

Let us know if this works for you!

Betsy

_Edited to correct that I tested this on a Fire HDX. --Betsy_


----------



## josephdevon (Feb 6, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What Kindle do you have, Joseph? On the newer Kindles and on the Kindle Fire, and on my Kindle app on my iPod Touch 5G, you hold the higlighting and drag down to the corner of the page. Continue holding and it should then jump to the next page.
> 
> Let us know if this works for you!
> 
> Betsy


I have a Fire. I could swear I've tried this...but then again I am impatient and possibly didn't take the time to see if it would work.  Thank you for the quick response. I will give this a go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should say that I tested this on my Fire HDX--it's possible the original doesn't do this?  I did have to hold it a second longer on the Fire before it went, it didn't seem to do it as quickly as say an eInk Kindle.   I did think for a sec that maybe it didn't work on the Fires.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If not, I find that making the font as small as I can get it allows me to highlight quite a bit more than one page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy5brats said:


> If not, I find that making the font as small as I can get it allows me to highlight quite a bit more than one page.


It seems that that is what Joseph was doing. I used to highlight the section on one page, and then do another section starting at the top of the next page. It was less trouble for me than moving the font size back and forth. Although I supposed if there was a really long highlight, changing the font size would be easier.

Betsy


----------



## josephdevon (Feb 6, 2014)

So holding my finger down does not jump to the next page while highlighting.  

It worked on my phone while reading with the Kindle app, but on my Kindle Fire I had no luck.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a related question about highlighting in kindle books. I notice many of the books I read have dotted lines underneath certain sentences, which I assume denotes that a lot of people were highlighting that same sentence over and over. How many people does it take for the dotted line to show up? Is there a way to turn this feature off? It can get a little distracting.


----------



## josephdevon (Feb 6, 2014)

Marie Long said:


> I have a related question about highlighting in kindle books. I notice many of the books I read have dotted lines underneath certain sentences, which I assume denotes that a lot of people were highlighting that same sentence over and over. How many people does it take for the dotted line to show up? Is there a way to turn this feature off? It can get a little distracting.


There is most definitely a way to turn this off. Not sure what device you are using but usually a quick glance through the settings and options will serve to find what you need. It's "popular notes" or something along those lines that you want to disable. Sorry to be so vague, I'm away from my device at the moment, but, as I said, the option you are looking for is not hard to find and is pretty self-explanatory if memory serves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're talking about 'popular highlights'.  Go to settings in Menu and look for either 'popular highlights' (on page 3 of the basic kindle) or, on the PW, 'reading options' and then 'notes & highlights'.

On the basic, if it says next to it 'turn off' select that and they will turn off.  Then it will say 'turn on'.

On the PW there's a clearer indicator that just says that it's on or off.  

OFF means the squiggly lines won't be there -- you they're things others who've read the book highlighted.  They appear if a minimum number of readers highlight the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

josephdevon said:


> So holding my finger down does not jump to the next page while highlighting.
> 
> It worked on my phone while reading with the Kindle app, but on my Kindle Fire I had no luck.


Hmmm....It's possible the Fire doesn't do this (as compared to the HD and the HDX). Perhaps someone else with a Fire will chime in.

Betsy


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

josephdevon said:


> I've searched the forums and FAQ and can't find a solution to this. Often I'll want to highlight a section only it will be split between the page I'm currently viewing and the next one. I can't find an easy solution to continue highlighting onto the next screen swipe. Currently I just turn the font size way down until the entire passage I want is on the screen.
> 
> Help?


The latest (3rd) generation Fires (2013) allow this. The first generation Fires (2011) do not. I don't know about 2nd generation Fires (2012).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> The latest (3rd) generation Fires (2013) allow this. The first generation Fires (2011) do not. I don't know about 2nd generation Fires (2012).


Thanks, I no longer have my original Fire, so I couldn't remember!

Betsy


----------

